# In case you didn't catch these pics off SA



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.capizzano.com/CIRCUITO_ATLANTICO_SUR ROLEX_CUP_2008/index.htm


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Reminds me of that movie of the guy sailing in the surf zone under the Golden Gate.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! Those are incredible shots. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Reminds me of why I sail a cruising multihull  and not a bleeding edge broacher


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Very cool shots.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

For the second half of these great photos, the country lettering on the sail says it all:

"ARG!!!!!!!"


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

Fantastic photos. A tip of the hat to the photographer(s). Thanks for posting the link to that site. I can't wait for our first race this May.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

tenuki said:


> CIRCUITO ATLANTICO SUR ROLEX CUP 2008


Great photos!!!! Now, who can name all the different boat brands / models!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Large boats, large steep-sided waves, large spinnakers and close racing all make for pretty spectacular stuff.

I especially liked the shot of the one launching off a wave. The photographer must have been at least half-crazy to get some of those photos!!


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

That my friends is a knockdown!








​


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

max-on said:


> That my friends is a knockdown!


Yes.. quite. ...and I thought he just wanted to show off his shiny bottom!! 

Perhaps it's just the camera angle, but there's not much keel showing.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I reached out to the photographer to see about buying some prints but I didn't get a response. He's in Argentina. Does anyone speak Spanish, and can you help me find out costs? I'd be interested in purchasing a high-res original that I could just print out in the US.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That 'knock down' is the reason that I really hate IOR boats. 

Jeff


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nahhh That's a KNOCKROACH....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

labatt said:


> I reached out to the photographer to see about buying some prints but I didn't get a response. He's in Argentina. Does anyone speak Spanish, and can you help me find out costs? I'd be interested in purchasing a high-res original that I could just print out in the US.


LAbatt..I'll help you..tell me which one you need I'll contact him in Spanish


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

max-on said:


> Great photos!!!! Now, who can name all the different boat brands / models!


MAx, the 1st 2nd 3rd and 4th photos are SOTO 44. Both of them

the 5th photo its and IMX 40

the 6th photo looks like a PANDORA 34

the 7th can't quite make it but looks like a Peterson 42

the 8th is a BRAMADOR 34 or 36?? not sure which

the 9th can's see much but the yellow seems like a PANDORA

the 10th Photo is a BENETEAU 36.7

the 11th looks like an ARIES

12th photo is a FAYD 30

13th os an OD27

14th looks like a GP26 of a newer vintage

15th I think its a BRAMADOR 34 or the 36??

16th can't tell

17th is a BENETEAU 36.7 the one in the front, and a OD27 in blue in the rear.

18th are bothe OD's 27

19th is a SOTO 45

20th is a SOTO 44

21th is a SOTO 45

22th is a SOTO 44

23th is the IMX 40

24th is a Frers 50 (old one ..very old)..

25th is FAYD 30

then I got tired, but the dark blue one with the wood is the old FRERS 50,

AUDI is a VOLKER 40

CORUM is a FRERS 45

ELESSE is a GP 26

FORTUNE III was King CArlos of Spain old boat, a FRERS 60

The one on the KNOCKROACH by the wave looks like a PANDORA

Hope to have satisfied your curiosity


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

THANKS GIU!!!!!!!!!!!

I still think it is a knockdown and not a knockroach, but I'll defer as you have more experience than I do with knocking.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Nahhh That's a KNOCKROACH....


Giu,

Perhaps you would be so kind as to grace we humble beginners (who stand in awe of your great and esteemed knowledge of all things naughty-cal) with... the meaning of "*Knockroach*"??


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Did anyone expect ANYthing less from Giu?

personally.......I thought maybe the 6th and 8th photos could POSSIBLY be reversed......otherwise, I concur......


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> MAx, the 1st 2nd 3rd and 4th photos are SOTO 44. Both of them
> 
> the 5th photo its and IMX 40
> 
> ...


   

Are you really that good?!?! I feel like a slacker now. All bow before the G.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Most fun you can have with your cloths on..

Make me wish I was 30 years younger and could change some choices made..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nice shots....


----------

